# Fluval Filters



## Silverray (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All.

Fellow Piranha enthusiasts and keepers. I have a 300 litre aquarium with 5 sup adult Red-Bellied Piranhas, may I say what fantastic animals these are, have owned coldwater and tropicals before, but since owning these I could not contemplate going back to anything else.

Would you please be kind enough and offer me your honest oppinion on the Fluval U4 series of filtes. I currently have 2 of these in my aquarium filtering the water at a rate of 2000 litres per hour, with this in mind the whole water gets filtered evey 9 minutes. Please let me know what you think as the water is so crystal clear.

Many Thanks & Kind Regards Jon


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Never used them, but i wouldn't recommend an internal filter anyways. Power and canister filters are more efficient and don't take up as much space in the tank. Also any debris that is in the internal filters media is sitting directly in the tank so more of a possibility of it effecting water parameters.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

The water turn over is high though seeing that its an internal the amount of media it can hold and time it take to pass through wont do the job effectively. Your better off getting an external in the long run as your water will eventually go bad due to the current filtration and the heavy bio load.

Nice little castle you have there too.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Internal filters can be just as efficient and debris in them doesn't affect the water anymore than debris in an external filter...it all comes in contact with the water as water passes through it. The question is whether or not there is enough biomedia to support your bioload. I would probably use 4 U4's for a tank that size with the number of fish you have, but it would be more cost effective and easier to just add a large canister filter to the current setup you have.

The U series are good for smaller tanks when external filters are not ideal. I have 2 16g Water Wonders tanks in my classroom that I ditched the Whisper in tank filters on in favor of 2 U2s for one and a U3 for the other. Both setups seem to be doing a great job and their silent operation and reduced evaporative water loss are big pluses.


----------

